# Cut ditra ribs to install heating cable??



## KevinM (Mar 19, 2009)

I had a "certified Schluter installer" that I am subbing to tell me Schluter now allows you to cut the ribs of Ditra XL to embed heating cables. Assuming you are not concerned about the waterproofing aspects of Ditra, has anyone heard of this?

Kevin


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Everything i have been told by Schluter about heat cables states they must be under the Ditra for a valid warranty.

Maybe they did some changes of policy? I doubt it. You lose the theory of how Ditra works if you start cutting the waffles open.


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Sounds like getting done early to catch happy hour at the strip club is key for this guy :laughing:


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Last couple of jobs I used a heating mat on, I skipped the Ditra. Seems like a real PIA to have the element that far from the tile.


----------



## Hmrepairs (Sep 11, 2010)

Tech Dawg said:


> Sounds like getting done early to catch happy hour at the strip club is key for this guy :laughing:


Come on, those drinks are spendy, even during happy hour!!


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

HandyHails said:


> Last couple of jobs I used a heating mat on, I skipped the Ditra. Seems like a real PIA to have the element that far from the tile.


I've done several Ditra installs over heating cables, heat transfer has never been a problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

I've done heat under Ditra and directly under the tile. Can't say I notice a difference in how fast they heat up. Definitely no difference in keeping heat from the tile.


----------



## KevinM (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. Will challenge the guy as it sounds like happy hour is the rationale.


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

KevinM said:


> Thanks for the responses. Will challenge the guy as it sounds like happy hour is the rationale.


Why not give Schluter a call and confirm? :thumbsup:


----------



## KevinM (Mar 19, 2009)

*Nfw*

Called Schluter and technical Director in Canada said not recommended.

Kevin


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

KevinM said:


> Called Schluter and technical Director in Canada said not recommended.
> 
> Kevin


Cool, thanks for the follow up. :thumbsup:


----------



## KevinM (Mar 19, 2009)

The plot thickens and will keep you posted.........Hell, I'd like to make the noon happy hour too if this is possible!

Hey Kevin :

Was in at centura today and they did confirm that the rep did say it was accepted but it is a new practice so the dumb help desk might not know about it yet. They are to get back to me with the reps phone number in next day or 2 because he was not our local guy but someone from head office.


ttys matt

Date: Sun, 3 Apr 2011 17:29:14 -0700
From: [email protected]
Subject: heating cable
To: matt

#cg_msg_content .ExternalClass div { }Hey Matt, I wanted to verify first and contacted Schluter via 1-800 number.............they tell me this is not recommended. Who told you this? Can you provide a name?

Kevin


----------



## TileTim (Jul 11, 2007)

I think you would not only lose some of the effectiveness of the Ditra but would be putting undo stress on the cable leading to premature failure.

you would have hot spots in the cable from not being embedded in thinset or an slc. 

what does the cable manufacturer say - fully embed?

I have heard a rumor about Schluter toying around with a heat system incorporated into ditra - anyone else?


----------



## MattCoops (Apr 7, 2006)

Heat and plastic?


----------



## HS345 (Jan 20, 2008)

MattCoops said:


> Heat and plastic?


Most heating cables are encased in plastic and mounted to a plastic mesh. What's the problem? :whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

I'm on a site right now and they have 5 bathrooms done like this:










I just snapped this with my phone...I thought "man what a great idea" until I read this thread. :laughing:


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Just took the schluter workshop this year and the technical director for Schluter Canada was present (Dale Kempster) they brought it up and said they have no problem holding a guarantee on it! Thumbsup!


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Groutface did they recommend any particular brand of in-floor heating coil for this application? I wouldn't mind putting this in my own house.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

KevinM said:


> Called Schluter and technical Director in Canada said not recommended.
> 
> Kevin





Groutface said:


> Just took the schluter workshop this year and the technical director for Schluter Canada was present (Dale Kempster) they brought it up and said they have no problem holding a guarantee on it! Thumbsup!


Apparently Schluter of Canada needs to get their act together.


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

well i just took the schluter workshop last week and it seems that there is another mat to put the heating element into.......................and thinset on top of..............heat clicks into the mat...............not sure of the name.....................................but it exists


----------



## jarvis design (May 6, 2008)

tazmanian said:


> well i just took the schluter workshop last week and it seems that there is another mat to put the heating element into.......................and thinset on top of..............heat clicks into the mat...............not sure of the name.....................................but it exists


Flextherm has a 12x12 grid that is snapped together then screwed down. Heating cables snap in, then you cover it with mortar. Haven't tried it out...yet!


----------



## NK Flooring (Aug 21, 2008)

Just spoke with schluter rep yesterday about heating cables. DO NOT CUT THE DITRA it will void warranty and eliminate the uncoupling aspect. All cables must go under ditra. I have similar job going on now. I'm using Laticrete heat cable. Very nice product. Just poured leveler on it today. Hope this helps


----------



## tazmanian (Jul 22, 2010)

ya think
come on
they have a new product that the "pex" can run through and it clicks in place......they played a video of it the other day........................:whistling


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Bekotec has been around for years

http://www.schluter.com/9_1_schluter_bekotec_installation.aspx


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

Inner10 said:


> Groutface did they recommend any particular brand of in-floor heating coil for this application? I wouldn't mind putting this in my own house.


No they didn't! But the ditra xl fits a good size cable in in! Yer preference.


----------



## Groutface (Jan 20, 2011)

NK Flooring said:


> Just spoke with schluter rep yesterday about heating cables. DO NOT CUT THE DITRA it will void warranty and eliminate the uncoupling aspect. All cables must go under ditra. I have similar job going on now. I'm using Laticrete heat cable. Very nice product. Just poured leveler on it today. Hope this helps


Well that's odd! They went as far as to show us how its done........Very interesting!


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

That right there is why I'm not happy about Schluter. They have too many loosely defined "possible" methods with their products. 

Dammit. Just put it in *writing* and stick to the recommendations already.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

> That right there is why I'm not happy about Schluter. They have too many loosely defined "possible" methods with their products.
> 
> Dammit. Just put it in writing and stick to the recommendations already.


Yeah the heck with it I'll just thin-set on the plywood and wear slippers.


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Inner10 said:


> Yeah the heck with it I'll just thin-set on the plywood and wear slippers.


Huh? :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Slippers....on your feet....to keep them warm....instead of heated tile...

Thinset is a sticky mortar used to attach tiles to surfaces...

The subfloor is made of plywood...

Angus next time I'm in your neck of the woods I think I could teach you a thing or two about tile flooring. :laughing:


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

OK. I'll hold you to it.


----------



## Mad-Cat (Mar 13, 2012)

*Don't cut ditra xl for heat cables.*

To meet electrical code requirements products must be installed according to manufacturer instruction. 
Centura has been selling this idea of installing heat cables within the ribs of Ditra XL as "the new way." This way is so new it is not CSA approved, or recognized by any cable manufacturer. I have spoken directly to Ben Shoemaker at EasyHeat, who is somewhat overseeing the CSA approval. Upon my request for documentation supporting this new method, he replied there is no certification and this method should not be used until then. 
The testing that has been done is for floor warming only, not radiant heating applications.
I have personally installed miles of heat cable, and am unable to see any benefit to installing in this manor. It is no faster nor does it improve on the finished quality of the floor.


----------



## tileman2000 (Feb 14, 2011)

Heating mats or cables can be installed under the Ditra. It's how Schluter recommends it be done actually. I've never had an issue with the heat not transferring through the Ditra.


----------

